# CO2 Regulator is leaking



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought a used CO2 system from a BCA member. I got the tank Hydro tested and filled. I think the Milwaukee Regulator is not working. It is leaking from the blow out valve (safety thing). Is this normal? Is the tank presser to high and it will stop? Any help or ideas would be great.

Thanks and Cheers


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

humm. I think you mean the solenoid? the magnetic component that opens up when plugged in? most of the parts are thread tighten.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it is the pressure-relief valve on the left side of the regulater. I know in scuba it can get stuck open.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well. Don't know the history of the regulator. If it got wet before by not having a proper check valve, expecially by SW, there is a chance that it could be damaged.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Got it working this helped
Milwaukee MA 957 CO2 Regulator Instuctions


----------

